# Preview: Specialized Deviant II Carbon 2010 (pics inside)



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Got my new fullface helmet today, its the Specialized Deviant II Carbon. Specialized made some changes for this helmet for 2010, apparently they took in some of the criticism there was of the original Deviant I, and remade it. This new version has a new chin bar, mouthport and face port design with improved goggle compatibility.

Here are my first impressions; This helmet is light, comming in at 982 gram (M), and its VENTILATED - this thing has vents all over it! I really like that, my head felt too hot in my 661 fullface helmet, so I welcome all the vents, and hope that they can reduce the heat, and keep my head as cool as possible. The fit is good, tight but good. The mouthport is huge, and really makes it easy to breathe - I dont feel "enclosed" when I wear this helmet. One thing I'm abit skeptic about is that this helmet has a double d-buckle retention, and I have never been a fan of that, always been into the click-system. But so far its proven itself to be pretty easy to work with, so I will give it a shot.

I hope to do a proper review when I get some field-time with this helmet, in the meanwhile, check out the pics.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

There is a conversion kit u can buy that will allow you to go to the click buckle system.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

It's a good helmet, I've been enjoying mine.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Wow, looks good. I am glad they revised it and its nice to see they got rid of the retention strap. The fit of the old one never worked for me, I wonder if they worked that out. The medium was way too tight and the large was wayyyyy to big.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

what did you pay for it ?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks good and they have made some good improvements glad they got rid of that stupid XC back retainer clips, that put me off that Helmet originally, my Stelt is nearly as light but the venting would be nice on more AM DHs I do at times!

Where'd you get it? and whats the spec info stds etc, post up so we can check it out

cheers


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

double post ahh


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Got the helmet in a UK bikestore, for £152.

Further specs can be found here:

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47087&menuItemId=9301&eid=4952


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice. Let us know how it is after you ride with it. I've been looking to buy a Deviant 2, but not the carbon one. Can't justify the price for the carbon one personally...


----------



## Daddy MO (Jun 6, 2010)

any updates? Want to know how the pading holds up in real riding scenario and that forehead pad moving. I read it was pretty bad in the D1.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I will update my blog and this thread in about 3 weeks with a review, I want to test it properly. :thumbsup:


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

I ended up buying a regular Deviant 2 in black and am loving it so far. It's definitely got more ventilation than my Giro Remedy and not bad at all for the climbs as well. I ride 2-3 times a week before work and have not had any problems with shifting of the liner, etc. It's got a moto-style liner though, so that's probably why. Probably a bit warmer than the Deviant 1, though with the thicker cheek padding, etc.


----------



## Daddy MO (Jun 6, 2010)

I have had my eyes on this helmet for awhile. I came across the Dainese helmet that was as light and similar. The price was $240 though and I wasnt gonna drop that much on a helmet since im coming off a 10+ year layoff. Picked up the Deviant II today after finally finding one in stock. Felt just as good as the price. Ill ride with it a couple times before I review it. It will be interesting since im a sweat hog!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, finally completed my 6 months of testing, go read the review on my blog:

http://all-mountain-next.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-specialized-deviant-2-carbon.html

: )


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

That actually looks much better than the white composite that my friend bought.


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

I just looked up on Spec. site, but the Deviant II was not showing up for the carbon version. ??


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

OMJustice said:


> I just looked up on Spec. site, but the Deviant II was not showing up for the carbon version. ??


Could be that they are updating the site with the 2011 stuff. (Its actually possible to find some of the 2011 bikes if you use the search function.)


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

Bummer that all the links are broken but 1... Looks great though, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

does the manual still specifically exclude "downhill racing" as an intended use?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

That 982g weight - is that an actual weight, or Special-eds advertised weight? It is a good looking helmet - I need another FF and will be taking a closer look at these.

FWIW my Remedy CF (med) actual weight is 1066g (sticker inside claims 980g)


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

adjunkie said:


> does the manual still specifically exclude "downhill racing" as an intended use?


I dont know actually, I dont have the manual laying around.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

006_007 said:


> That 982g weight - is that an actual weight, or Special-eds advertised weight? It is a good looking helmet - I need another FF and will be taking a closer look at these.
> 
> FWIW my Remedy CF (med) actual weight is 1066g (sticker inside claims 980g)


Thats the actual weight that I got on my digital scale you see on the pic.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

V.P. said:


> Thats the actual weight that I got on my digital scale you see on the pic.


Sorry, not seeing a scale on the pic lol.

Nice weight for sure.


----------

